# Poor Mans DRO going on a Clarke CLM500



## PhiberOptix (Aug 17, 2009)

Tomorrow I will be starting a new project a slight upgrade on my mill/lathe combi
I bought some digital slides about 9 months ago and I want to put these







on here my Clarke CLM500






converting from this The milling head






to some thing like this now with a 'Z' readout






and from this the saddle






to some thing like this a saddle with a 'Y' readout






and making and adjustable saddle stop to attach a modified digital vernier as a 'X' readout

Not sure yet how I am going to make them coolant splash proof


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 18, 2009)

The New 'Z' Readout's Brackets




The New 'Z' Readout Fitted




Had to modify the quill lock as the Readout now covered it here the quill is free




Had to modify the quill lock as the Readout now covered it here the quill is locked




The New 'Y' Readout Fitted




Z & Y fitted




I will be ordering a larger slide for the 'X' readout
Well I am overjoyed this will make jobs easier and faster


----------



## eskimobob (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice - I bought a few cheap digital verniers a year or so back with the intention of fitting them to my Myford 'M-Type' but have not yet done anything about it :


----------



## Jadecy (Aug 19, 2009)

I am not very good at getting the dials where I need them with backlash etc. I love the DRO on my mill and I suspect you will like yours as well! Nice project. Keep up the good work!


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 19, 2009)

eskimobob  said:
			
		

> Very nice - I bought a few cheap digital verniers a year or so back with the intention of fitting them to my Myford 'M-Type' but have not yet done anything about it :
> 
> Bob, Do it m8, I have been using mine today, what a difference, well worth the effort and Just like Jadecy said





			
				Jadecy  said:
			
		

> I suspect you will like yours as well!



Absolutely spot on there Jadecy, I will be ordering another one for the X readout by the end of the week, and maybe even one for the tailstock

I am also replacing the quill feeds crank and handle, as i have detested that plastic muck since I got the machine, I think Stainless Steel will be much better


----------

